#ubuntu-youth 2013-05-03
<jonkee> Hi
<jonkee> Test
<Noskcaj> jonkee, hello
<jonkee> I am just testing andchat
<Unit193> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<jonkee> Now tell me who is a bot?
<Noskcaj> jonkee, ubuntulog2
<Noskcaj> and ubot5
 * Unit193 
<Noskcaj> and Unit193 probably is
<Noskcaj> also meetingology and ChanServ
<jonkee> i see
#ubuntu-youth 2014-05-04
<teja> Hello
<teja__> Hello
<teja__> I've heard about ubuntu youth and want to join. How can I do so?
<teja__> Also, what exactly do you do?
<teja__> Hello?
<teja__> Is anyone else there?
<teja__> Bye then.
